# What's with Canada Post / CRA?



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I've sent my 2016 Canadian tax return last friday from Sydney, Australia to the CRA in Ottawa and its stuck on the "Out for Delivery - pending delivery" status for a good 1-2 days.

I am already worried that it won't get to the CRA or that it might have gotten lost.

Not sure what I can do than call the CRA.

EDIT: i need the NOA so i can apply for PR....pretty much. I sent it via international express which has tracking and requires a signature.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

thegh0sts said:


> I've sent my 2016 Canadian tax return last friday from Sydney, Australia to the CRA in Ottawa and its stuck on the "Out for Delivery - pending delivery" status for a good 1-2 days.
> 
> I am already worried that it won't get to the CRA or that it might have gotten lost.
> 
> ...


Yes, it IS crazy but appears to be SOP for Postes Canada Post... I sent a change of name request for my SIN account and my daughter's Social Insurance Number application from London, England to Bathurst, NB (sadly, not the location in Oz)... I too sent it tracked and watched the package go from London and arrive in Montreal. It then went out to VANCOUVER (?!?!?!), where it sat for a few days, before being sent back, across the country, out to Moncton and on to Bathurst.

I can only imagine what sort of gigantic carbon footprint that left... shame on you, Postes Canada! 


Now it would seem that Service Canada's return of my documentation has decided to go the partial cross-country route as well (they sent it back tracked and gave me the tracking numbers)... it left Bathurst 3 days ago and is now sitting in Montreal, waiting to go on to the UK. I don't know why it couldn't have just gone from Bathurst to London. 

Again, shame on you Postes Canada!


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I gave the CRA a call around my lunch time / their 8pm and they haven't received it yet.

Even though I only worked 2 months of 2016 before leaving I think it was a good idea to get it sorted as I need proof for a PR application.

I don't think that calling Canada Post will be any more helpful.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, looks like the CRA signed for it. Hopefully I'll get my NOA soon. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------

